# 0211



## MO72 (Mar 16, 2016)

I am currently looking at my lat move options and counter intel seems to be my best option. I am just looking for any more information on the MOS then whats on google, whether it's personal experience or others contemplating the same thing Any info  or advice would be helpful.  I have used the search bar and looked around on here, but the info I am looking for or hoping to hear has not been posted yet.


----------



## Gofobroke (Apr 26, 2017)

Bump


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 27, 2017)

Its counter intelligence....

Nobody is going to give you information beyond Google which would probably dive into a classified realm. Attend a brief by contacting a CI recruiter.


----------



## Gofobroke (Apr 27, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 27, 2017)

Just for info purposes....here is a quick intro to CI in general.  I think Marine CI is more tactical minded than strategic...but you get the idea.

It's from 2005....but the basics are the same.


----------

